# Silva sawmill



## Wood Hick (Aug 24, 2007)

Anybody use a Silva bandmill? Is a Baker the same thing? One with a bad motor for sale locally, just looking for opinions. Thanks!


----------



## MJR (Aug 24, 2007)

I believe this will answer your question. Call Baker and ask.

They are using an Enercraft/Baker Silva-Saw model 30H. It is a mid-size portable sawmill in the company's line of products. The company was recently purchased by Missouri-based Baker Products. 

Good luck


----------

